# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  حجاب بنات الجامعة..من موديلاته التركي والإسباني وذيل الحصان والضفيرة

## الحصن نيوز

*تيك تاك.. تيك تاك.. على نغمات دقات حذائها العالي راحت السلسلة المتدلية حول رسغ ساقها تتأرجح في دلال مع خطواتها المتباهية وهي تجتاز البوابة الحديدية العريقة مارة بساحة القبة الرابضة في هذا المكان منذ أكثر من قرن، فيما وجهها تائه بين تفاصيل لفافة ضخمة من الأقمشة لا تتناسق وحجم جسدها الذي أبرز "البادي كارينا" والبنطال "البرمودة" تفاصيله كاملة. 
وما كادت تجتاز الطالبة التي لم تتعدَ بعد الـ20 من عمرها بوابة جامعة القاهرة كبرى الجامعات المصرية حتى تناغمت مع دقات حذائها العالي آلاف الدقات الأخرى لآلاف الطالبات اللائي رحن يرسمن صورة بانورامية جديدة لما أسموه بـ"حجاب استايل"، رادين على منتقدي ملابسهن كرنفالية الألوان ضيقة التصميمات و"حجابهن التركي والإسباني وذيل الحصان والضفيرة" بالقول "الموضة كده.. نعمل إيه؟!".

مروة.ع واحدة ممن يرتدين الحجاب الموضة، وقفت بساحة كليتها "الحقوق"على يمين قبة الجامعة الشهيرة وعلى رأسها حجاب " Spanish" (إسباني) من طرحتين إحداهما صفراء والأخرى حمراء فاقعة، قعصتهما خلف رأسها تاركة عنقها وجزءا من أذنيها مكشوفاً، وعلى كتفيها "كوفية" صوف لتقيها برد الشتاء، بينما البنطال الجينز الـ "كراش" الضيق يلفت بتعريجاته الأمامية والخلفية كل من يمر بها.

وبعدم اكتراث قالت مروة لمراسلة إسلام أون لاين.نت "معظمنا بالجامعة غير ملتزمات بالحجاب الشرعى.. لكن الدين يسر وليس عسر.. ما المشكلة لما نعيش يومين وبعدها نبقى نلبس محتشم.. ثم إن دي الموضة اللى موجودة.. يعني إحنا لاقينا غيرها وقلنا لأ.. ربنا يهدينا بقى".

"شارع العشاق".. اسم يطلقه الطلاب على الممر الممتد بمحاذاة سور الجامعة الأيسر قريبًا من كلية الآثار، حيث تربعت (س.ع) على الأرض بجوار أحد زملائها، وخلف ظهرها تتدلى ضفيرة بالألوان الأصفر والأخضر والوردي جدلت من أطراف ثلاث طرح غطت رأسها، أما عنقها فغطاه البادي (قميص ضيق) الصوفي المعروف بـ"هاي كوول" (عالي الرقبة)، بينما نصفها السفلي محشور في بنطال جينز "استريتش" ضيق للغاية، وبوت (حذاء طويل الرقبة) يحيط بساقيها من أسفل حتى ركبتيها، وقد أدخلت فيه رجلي البنطال.

واتفقت "س.ع" مع سابقتها قائلة "أنا أساسا لا أرتدي الحجاب في المنزل أو عند وجود أي من أقاربي الرجال، ولكني أرتديه في الجامعة فقط من باب الحشمة، إضافة إلى أن الشباب في الجامعة يريدون أن يمشوا مع بنت "style".. تكون شيك في لبسها ومكياجها وألوانها، وأي ولد بيحب يقول أنا ماشي مع فلانة.. حتى أن أحد الشباب قال لي يوماً: أنا بحب أمشي مع البنت غير المحجبة".

وتابعت الطالبة بالفرقة الثانية بكلية الآثار: "وفي الآخر البنت هي التي تستطيع أن تكون محترمة أو لا من خلال تعاملاتها.. سواء كانت محجبة أو غير محجبة، وكمان الولد لازم يكون محترما بحيث لو كانت البنت غير محتشمة لا يطلق بصره لينظر إليها.. فملابسها حرية شخصية لها".

"مش لوني"

وعلى درج كلية الإعلام الرخامي المفضي إلى حديقة غناء تحيط بتلك الكلية الفريدة في الجامعات المصرية جلست مجموعة من الطالبات والطلاب بينهم "م.أ" الطالبة بالفرقة الثالثة التي غطت رأسها بحجاب "تركي"، وهو عبارة عن طرحتين تلف إحداهما (سادة) على الشعر بإحكام، وتلف الأخرى عليها (مزركشة) وتجمع أطرافهما على جنب الرأس في هيئة وردة، وربما تستبدل تلك الوردة بإكسسوار خارجي.

وأوضحت "م.أ" "أنا عارفة أن الحجاب الموجود حاليًّا في الجامعة لا يتفق مع مواصفات الحجاب الشرعي إطلاقاً، ولكننا هنعمل إيه يعنى؟!.. هي دي الموضة.. وبصراحة أنا شخصيًّا مينفعش خالص ألبس عباية أو إسدال لأن الكلام ده مش لوني (يخالف ذوقي) خالص.. من الآخر كده هكون شبه الست اللي عندها خمسين سنة.. أما كده فأنا بلبس اللبس اللي كل الناس لبساه.. العادي يعني".

وبرغم بعد المسافة بين كليتي الحقوق الواقعة عند مدخل الجامعة والإعلام التي تقع في آخرها، لم يكن رأي (ه. أ) الطالبة بالفرقة الثانية بكلية الحقوق بعيداً عن رأي "م.أ"، حيث قالت: "إن شاء الله لما أتجوز هالبس إسدال أو عباية.. لكن دلوقتي لازم أعيش سني.. وأنا بصراحة بلف كتير جدا على ملابس محترمة في المتاجر فلا أجد.. لأن اللبس غير المحتشم عمره أطول كموضة، أما اللبس المحترم فعمره قصير.. مثل الإسدال (عباءة واسعة من الرأس إلى القدم) اللي كان موضة السنتين الماضيتين لكنه بدأ يختفي".

وتأكيداً على كلام زميلاتها روت ( آ. م) الطالبة بكلية الآثار والتي تدلى طرفا حجابها المكون من طرحتين من قماش ستان لامع موشى بالخرز خلف رأسها فيما يسمى بحجاب (ذيل الحصان) "كنت أرتدي الإسدال قبل دخولي الجامعة برغم عدم موافقة أبي عليه، ولكني وبكل صراحة لم أكن أستريح فيه، وخلال زفاف أحد أقاربنا قال لي أبي: اخلعي البتاع ده والبسي حاجة تانية.. فاعترضت في البداية، ثم استسلمت لإلحاحه وقلت له إن الذنب سيقع عليه هو، ومن يومها لم أرتدِه ثانية.. وبصراحة الإسدال كان يقيد حركتي جدًّا".

( أ. ع ) الطالبة بكلية الإعلام اختلفت مع سابقاتها واصفة الحجاب الموضة المنتشر بين فتيات الجامعة بأنه "حجاب كاذب.. وليس سوى تحصيل للذنوب فقط".

"موضة شرعي"!

الحجاب "الموضة" لم يتوقف فقط على من يطلقن على أنفسهن "محتشمات"، وإنما امتد ليصل تأثيره لفئة أخرى يعرفن في أوساط الطالبات بـ"الملتزمات"، في إشارة لالتزامهن بمواصفات الحجاب الشرعي الذي فرضه الله تعالى في الآية 31 بسورة النور "‏وَقُلْ لِلْمُؤْمِنَاتِ يَغْضُضْنَ مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِنَّ وَيَحْفَظْنَ فُرُوجَهُنَّ وَلَا يُبْدِينَ زِينَتَهُنَّ إِلَّا مَا ظَهَرَ مِنْهَا وَلْيَضْرِبْنَ بِخُمُرِهِنَّ عَلَى جُيُوبِهِنَّ"، وجمع الفقهاء مواصفاته في أن يكون "ساترا لجميع البدن إلا ما استثني وهما الوجه والكفان ومختلف فيهما، فضفاضًا ثخينًا لا يصف ولا يشف، ليس زينة في نفسه، غير معطر، ليس فيه تشبه بملابس الرجال".

فقبالة كلية الإعلام مباشرة التي تتهافت عليها الطالبات اللائي جذبهن بريق العمل الإعلامي وما يصاحبه من شهرة، تنتصب كلية "دار العلوم" التي تعد من أقدم كليات جامعة القاهرة ويتعدى تأثيرها مساحتها الجغرافية، حيث يعتبرها البعض مركزاً "للتدين" بالجامعة، وينتشر النقاب والخمار والإسدال والملحفة (عباءة واسعة جدًّا تغطي الجسد من الرأس للقدم) بين طالباتها بقوة.

بيد أن يد الموضة قد امتدت لهذا الحجاب الشرعي، حيث وقفت "ر.م" الطالبة بالفرقة الثانية وقد ارتدت طرحة حمراء اتسعت فتحة الرأس بإسدالها الأسود لتظهرها كاملة، متناغمة مع "المعصم" (يشبه الجورب) الأحمر الذي أحاط بيدها من الرسغ حتى المرفق، والحذاء البلرينه (يشبه حذاء راقصات الباليه) الأحمر، والحقيبة الحمراء التي تدلى من يدها شريط من الستان الأسود.

وببساطة قالت "ر.م": "أنا بنت في الأول والآخر أكيد مش هامشي بأسود في أسود.. يعني لازم يكون فيه تنوع.. وأكيد مش هاجي الجامعة يوميًّا بنفس اللبس.. لازم يكون فه ألوان إسدالات وطرح مختلفة طالما لا أظهر شيئا من جسمي".

أما الخمار التقليدي فبينما ما زال البعض متمسكًا به مثل الطالبة ( أ. ر) بكلية الإعلام قائلة: "أشعر فيه بالأصالة، كما أنه لا يجسم الفتاة إذا قابلها هواء شديد كما تفعل الملحفة والإسدال"، تراه أخريات "موضة قديمة"، مثل (س. م) الطالبة بكلية الآداب التي اعتبرته: "بيكبر البنت في السن جدا؛ لأنه كان موضة مامتي وجدتي، أما العباية مع حجاب عادي فأحسن كثير، وشرعي برضه، وبصراحة الخمار بقى موضة قديمة وطبقات أقل هي اللي بتلبسه".

"اللبس الوسط" هو ما انحازت إليه "ش.ع" الطالبة بكلية التجارة واصفة إياه بأنه "بلوزة وجيبة واسعة وحجاب عادي.. هو ده اللبس اللي يمشي مع بنات الجامعة.. فهو شيك ومحترم، ولا يشعر البنت أنها كبيرة في السن أو حركتها مقيدة وفي نفس الوقت لا يظهر شيئاً من جسمها".

"العنوسة السبب"

"حقيقي.. ربنا يكون في عون الشباب".. هذا ما علقت به الطالبة (ه. م ) على ظاهرة انتشار الحجاب الموضة بالجامعة مؤخراً مستطردة: "فكيف يغضون أبصارهم عن الفتيات وملابسهن ملفتة بهذا الشكل؟!.. هذه الملابس لا تليق بنا كشباب جاء الجامعة بغرض التعليم وليس الاستعراض".

وأردفت: "أرفض بقوة تبرير ذلك بمقولة إن الدين يسر لا عسر.. فكيف تكون الفتاة مرتدية ملابس وكأنها لا ترتدي شيئا ونقول الدين يسر؟!.. وكيف ترتدي ثلاث قطع قماش فوق رأسها على اعتبار أن ذلك حجاب بينما رقبتها عارية، والبنطال أو الجيبة القصيرة تظهر جزء من ساقيها كذلك..؟!".

من جانبه رأى الطالب (أ. ح.) من كلية دار العلوم أن "انتشار الحجاب بالجامعة شيء جيد جدا، حتى لو لم يكن هذا الحجاب مستكملاً كافة المواصفات الشرعية.. نعم أعترض على بعض أنماط ملابس بعض زميلاتنا المحجبات والتي تثير الفتنة بين الشباب، لكني أرى أن ذلك أفضل من لا شيء".

د.أحمد يوسف سليمان الأستاذ بقسم الشريعة بكلية دار العلوم فند من جهته ظاهرة "الحجاب الموضة" بالجامعة قائلاً لإسلام أون لاين.نت: "أين هذا الحجاب..؟!.. الحجاب كما هو متعارف عليه مصدر للحشمة والوقار، ودليل على التزام الفتاة ومحافظتها على دينها ولا يلفت الأنظار إليها.. لكن ما نجده في الجامعة اليوم لا يعبر عن شيء من هذا.. بل إنه مصدر فتنة".

وتابع: "وأعتقد أن سبب انتشار حجاب العري هذا بالجامعة هو هاجس العنوسة التي ارتفعت نسبتها بشدة في المجتمع.. حيث أصبحت الفتيات يعتقدن أنهن باستعراض مفاتنهن قد يتمكن من الإفلات من شبح العنوسة، فضلاً عن ضعف الوازع الديني، والإعلام الذي أصبح يشجع على الاستهتار بقيمنا ومبادئنا العربية والإسلامية.. وبوضوح شديد أنا أرفض مبدأ (شيء أحسن من لا شيء) الذي يفسر البعض في إطاره هذه الظاهرة لأنه خطير جدًّا".

وأوضح "البعض يقول: انظر لعقد الستينيات كيف كن يرتدين ملابس قصيرة جدًّا وغاب الحجاب تماماً عن المشهد المجتمعي، أما الآن فهناك على الأقل حجاب، وإن لم يكن شرعيًّا بشكل كامل.. أي حجاب يتحدثون عنه حتى أجري هذه المقارنة؟!.. لا يوجد فصال في الدين.. الحلال بين والحرام بين.. ومواصفات الحجاب الشرعي واضحة للجميع".

واختتم حديثه قائلاً: "الاحترام والاحتشام والالتزام بالحجاب الشرعي هو السبيل للقضاء أو على الأقل التقليل كثيرا من حوادث التحرش والاغتصاب الغريبة عن مجتمعاتنا والتي بتنا نسمع عنها مؤخراً".
الحصن نيوز + وكالات*

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

يسلمو

----------


## ابن الاردن

:SnipeR (62):

----------

